# 1972 ford 2000 power steering problems



## Chris B (Jun 13, 2017)

I keep hyper extending hydraulic cylinder on







left side of steering.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chris B, welcome to the tractor forum.

To my knowledge, no one has ever come up with a reason for bent PS cylinder rods. Are you hitting extreme potholes or rocks on your place? 

You might consider installing a replacement cylinder that has a 5/8" rod instead of the original 1/2" one. 

When turning, do not hold the steering up against the stop. Back off a small amount so the cylinder is not pushing against the stop. Also check that your power steering pump pressure relief valve is working OK. Max pressure from the pump should be 600-700 psi. To check the system relief pressure, install a pipe tee fitting into the high pressure line with a 1000 psi gauge.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I was going to mention the same thing, check that the relief valve is working by installing a gauge on it....up grading to a larger bore cylinder may only prolong the next occurrence. It's only the left side that bends?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Also, Welcome to the Forum Chris


----------

